# sizzix system converter??



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

i bought the old red sizzix from a gal yesterday not knowing i really need the converter to do much other than use the few dies I also bought...anyone know where I can get one? Looked on ebay but they are expensive


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> i bought the old red sizzix from a gal yesterday not knowing i really need the converter to do much other than use the few dies I also bought...anyone know where I can get one? Looked on ebay but they are expensive


They are expensive! We can buy them from our local craft store, but we are paying around $30 Australian for just one.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> They are expensive! We can buy them from our local craft store, but we are paying around $30 Australian for just one.


Wow toooo much


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got adapters, but not converter. ....not sure if these would help.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mea said:


> I've got adapters, but not converter. ....not sure if these would help.


This is new to me so I really have no idea what those do


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Supplies from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=sizzix+supplies&tag=googhydr-20&index=arts-crafts&hvadid=34610394288&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=615548316439110326&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9mxi30p6zb_b

Converter $13.50 for the red machine:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sizzix-SYSTEM-CONVERTER-for-Cutting-Sizzlits-Dies-w-Red-Original-Machine-/252335970511?hash=item3ac06558cf:g:4VIAAOSwZtJW-ZS4


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

You can also make "sandwiches" so that different brands of dies can be used in various die cutting machines. It is a case of building up thickness for thin dies so there is enough pressure to cut the design. 
Join the splitcoast stampers site for all kinds of information including slider card tutorials.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mea said:


> I've got adapters, but not converter. ....not sure if these would help.


MYbe I will need them? This is new to me so I have to check things out. 😉
How much?


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about these adapters either. I think they're just used to build a "sandwich" as described above. There are 10 in this package, but I don't know why you'd ever use more than one or two at a time to get the correct thickness. 

Anyway, if you will PM me your address I will send you a couple. No charge.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

You could get the cutting mat used with the BigKick machine. It has 3 layers which are hinged. I cut with all 3 but then emboss with only 2 layers.


----------



## CraftyBecka21 (May 1, 2018)

Sizzix System Converter I'm having the save issue I was gifted one with over 2 dozen sizzlets that need the converter and I've searched just about every legit site on here and I can't find one under $25 or where the shipping is outrageous have you had Any luck?


----------



## CraftyBecka21 (May 1, 2018)

I'm still looking for a system converter anyone got one for cheap please I've tried finding one in my price range and it's just not happening Please Help ????


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

CraftyBecka21 said:


> Sizzix System Converter I'm having the save issue I was gifted one with over 2 dozen sizzlets that need the converter and I've searched just about every legit site on here and I can't find one under $25 or where the shipping is outrageous have you had Any luck?


I went on to get the big shot but a friend gave me a converter when I had the dizziness then I passed it along to a friend


----------

